# [Resolu] Probleme de connexion a internet

## The BasheR

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis en train d'installer Gentoo et cela fait plusieurs semaines que j'ai un probleme de connexion  :Sad: 

Je viens de faire une recherche sur le forum, mais aucun sujet ne repondait `a mon probleme, et j'ai decide de creer ce topic

J'ai une connexion enthernet avec la neufbox, et je n'arrivait pas `a lancer ma connexion avec le cd live en utilisant dhcp, alors j'ai installe ma connexion avec ppp, donc j'ai fait pppoe-setup et j'ai rempli tout ce qu'il fallait remplir, et cette connexion fonctionne tres bien avec le cd live d'installation minimale. Mais des que je lance gentoo sans le cd live je n'arrive pas `a me connecter `a internet  :Sad:  En fait je refais une installation comme avant avec pppoe-setup mais on me met TIMED OUT alors que ma connexion devrait fonctionner  :Sad:  .

Donc je suis retourne sur le cd live et j'ai voulu essayer une autre connexion donc, j'ai mis dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net la ligne:

```
config_eth0=( "noop" "dhcp" "adsl" "apipa" )
```

Et donc apres j'ai fait un lien entre /etc/init.d/net.lo et /etc/init.d/net.eth0, puis j'ai lance une connexion en faisant :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Et l`a j'ai vu qu'avec dhcp c,a ne marchait pas, donc c'est passe `a adsl et c,a ne marchait toujours pas, et enfin c'ets passe `a apipa et l`a c,a a marche, et donc avec le cd live je pouvais aller sur internet, j'ai donc mis ce fichier dans les defauts avec rc-update, et j'ai lance le gentoo sans le cd live, et l`a la connexion apipa se passe bien aussi, mais toujours pas moyen d'aller sur internet (pas de ping).

Donc voil`a est-ce que vous auriez une idee de pourquoi c,a ne fonctionne pas? Qu'est-ce qui change entre le cd live et gentoo normal et qui pourrait causer c,a?

Merci d'avance de vos reponses.Last edited by The BasheR on Fri Jun 15, 2007 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut, t'as pensé à installer net-dialup/rp-pppoe ?

----------

## The BasheR

Je vais voir pour l'installer, mais si je l'installe après il faudra que je me connecte de quelle manière?

----------

## The BasheR

Voilà j'ai installé rp-pppoe, et j'ai essayé de me connecter avec pppoe-start, et dhclient, mais j'ai toujours un TIMED OUT  :Sad: 

Quelqu'un aurait une autre solution?

----------

## deja_pris

[dumb_question]

Souvent sur les ...box y'a deux prises ethernet, une pour la connection internet et un pour la télé. T'as vérifié que t'étais bien branché à la bonne ?

[/dumb_question]

----------

## The BasheR

Oui bien sûr, et puis cette connexion fonctionne sous windows, et avant j'avais kubuntu et ça marchait aussi (sauf que je devais passer par le pppoe)

----------

## dabear

J'avais le même problème impossible de ping les server sur le net a cause de la résolution dns, j'ai donc modifier mon /etc/resolv.conf en ajoutant les server de numéricable, ne serait-ce point cela qui te ferais défaut ?

Essaye de ping le site de google par son ip : 66.249.93.147

PS: Je suis au taf la mais ce soir je pourrais poster la tete de mon resolv.conf

----------

## The BasheR

Eh bien j'avais regardé dans mon fichier resolv.conf et j'avais les adresses DNS de neuftelecom (elles fonctionnent quand j'ai le cd live).

Mais quelles sont les adresses de numéricable? Et je dois les ajouter au fichier ou bien les mettre à la place de celles de neuf? Et aussi pourquoi ça marcherait avec numéricable?

Enfin désolé ça peut sembler bête mais je ne suis pas habitué à faire des pings donc est-ce qu'on pourrait me dire comment ping par une ip?

Merci d'avance

----------

## deja_pris

```
ping ip
```

----------

## dabear

Continue a utiliser tes adresse neuftel, moi j'ai celle de numéricable parce que je suis la bas. (me suis peut etre mal exprimé)

ce que je voulais savoir c'est si tu avais bien les adresse dans le style , NAMESERVER xxxxxxxxxxxx

Mais a ce que je vois tu les as déjà donc ton problème viendrait d'autre chose.

----------

## razer

Faudrait déjà savoir si ta 9box est routeur ou simple modem : à ma connaissance c'est un modem

Pour info, au cas où tu l'ignorerais :

routeur -> dhcp

modem -> pppoe (sauf cas très particulier noos et numéricable)

Mes parents sont chez neuf avec un ordi routeur debian qui se connecte en pppoe, voilà grosso modo la config si çà peut aider :

rp-pppoe installé à partir des sources

ce dernier donne des commandes implicites : adsl-start adsl-stop

tout se configure dans /etc/ppp :

```
# grep -v "#" pppoe.conf

ETH='eth0'

USER='NOMUSER@neuf.fr'

DEMAND=no

DNSTYPE=NOCHANGE

USEPEERDNS=no

DNS1=

DNS2=

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=0

CONNECT_POLL=2

ACNAME=

SERVICENAME=

PING=""

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-adsl.pid"

SYNCHRONOUS=no

CLAMPMSS=1412

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

FIREWALL=NONE

LINUX_PLUGIN=

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

PPPD_EXTRA=""

```

```
# grep -v "#" pap-secrets

*       alpha   ""      *

guest   alpha   "*"     -

master  alpha   "*"     -

root    alpha   "*"     -

support alpha   "*"     -

stats   alpha   "*"     -

alpha   *       password

"NOMUSER@neuf.fr"    *       "PASSWD"

```

```
# grep -v "#" chap-secrets

"NOMUSER@neuf.fr"    *       "PASSWD"

```

En cas de PB DNS, pour diagnostiquer tu peux pinger la passerelle :

```
# ifconfig ppp0

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-a-Point  

          inet adr:X.X.X.X  P-t-P:Y.Y.Y.Y  Masque:255.255.255.255

# ping -c 1 Y.Y.Y.Y

PING Y.Y.Y.Y (Y.Y.Y.Y): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from Y.Y.Y.Y: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=36.5 ms

--- 87.100.49.129 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 36.5/36.5/36.5 ms
```

Vérifie enfin que tu n'as pas un netfilter actif (pas de règles et tout doit être ACCEPT):

```
iptables -F

iptables -L
```

Si c'est du DHCP, c'est une autre histoire, normalement plus simple, un simple :

```
# pump
```

ou

```
# dhclient
```

devrait suffire

Enfin, si ton liveCD arrive à se connecter sans te demander de user/passwd, il se pourrait bien que cela soit du dhcp

En espérant avoir aidé, bon courage !

----------

## The BasheR

Merci de cette réponse  :Smile: 

Par contre est-ce que je peux faire un copier/coller des codes que tu as mis ou bien je dois modifier certaines choses (à première vue je dirai que c'est bon)

Et aussi la première ligne que tu mets en haut de chaque code, je vois qu'il y a le nom du fichier à modifier mais est-ce que le "grep -v "#"" devant à une importance?

Aussi où se trouvent ces fichiers?

Et sinon avec le cdlive je suis obligé de faire pppoe-setup.

A oui et dernière chose: si les commandes adsl-start et adsl-stop ne sont pas reconnues il faut que je télécharge quel paquet?

Merci d'avance

----------

## razer

 *The BasheR wrote:*   

> Merci de cette réponse 
> 
> Par contre est-ce que je peux faire un copier/coller des codes que tu as mis ou bien je dois modifier certaines choses (à première vue je dirai que c'est bon)
> 
> 

 

En effet, à part changer USER et PASSWD çà doit marcher... encore une fois si tu es sûr que tu as un modem et non un routeur...

 *Quote:*   

> Et aussi la première ligne que tu mets en haut de chaque code, je vois qu'il y a le nom du fichier à modifier mais est-ce que le "grep -v "#"" devant à une importance?
> 
> Aussi où se trouvent ces fichiers?

 

Manuel de grep :

```
 -v, --invert-match

              Invert the sense of matching, to select non-matching lines.

```

C'est simplement pour filter les lignes en commentaire pour ne pas surcharger le post...

Les fichiers se trouvent dans /etc/ppp

 *Quote:*   

> Et sinon avec le cdlive je suis obligé de faire pppoe-setup.

 

CQFD : ta 9box est un modem

 *Quote:*   

> A oui et dernière chose: si les commandes adsl-start et adsl-stop ne sont pas reconnues il faut que je télécharge quel paquet?

 

En ce qui concerne portage, là je sèche

Le truc que j'utilise sur debian se trouve là : http://www.roaringpenguin.com/en/penguin/openSourceProducts/rpPppoe

 *Quote:*   

> Merci d'avance

 

U're welcome

----------

## The BasheR

Merci beaucoup je vais tester dès que je peux et je vous dis quoi.

----------

## The BasheR

Bien alors je viens d'essayer mais là quand je fais la commande: pppoe-status on me dit:

"Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe.conf-pppoe.pid.pppoe)"

Ce qui est normal car ce fichier n'existe pas  :Sad: 

Donc est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que dois contenir ce fichier (je vais le créer moi même)?

Aussi est-ce qu'on pourrait me dire après comment je peux faire pour mettre ma connexion par défaut au lancement de l'OS?

Pour info, la commande adsl-start et adsl-stop ne sont pas reconnues (donc j'utlise pppoe-start et pppoe-stop). Aussi dans mes connexion (avec ifconfig) je n'ai pas ppp0 mais eth0 et lo.

Donc voilà merci d'avance

----------

## geekounet

Les commandes adsl-start et adsl-stop n'existent plus, tu dois utiliser les scripts d'init à la place. Regarde les explications dans /etc/conf.d/net.example pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Je crois, comme semble vouloir te le faire comprendre geekounet, qu'il va falloir que tu.... RTFM   :Laughing: 

Regarde ce que contient comme doc le programme pppoe que tu as d'installé, çà sera la meilleure explication maintenant que l'on t'a mis sur la voie.

Après cela, si tu es de nouveau en galère, reviens poster, on se fera un plaisir de t'aider   :Wink: 

----------

## The BasheR

Bien alors j'ai suivit vos conseils donc j'ai lu le fichier exemple et j'ai essayé de faire mon fichier net de la même manière, cependant ça ne amrche toujours pas (toujours le même message d'erreur quand je tappe pppoe-status).

Voici le contenu de mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# ppp

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0='eth0'

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe" "dhcpc")

username_ppp0='USER'

password_ppp0='PASS'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" "debug" "noauth" "defaultroute" "usepeerdns"

   "demand" "lock" "modem crtscts" )

phone_number_ppp0=( "TEL" )

chat_ppp0=( 'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   'OK' 'AT'

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' '' )

```

Ensuite j'ai lié comme suit:

```
ln -s net.l net.ppp0
```

(bien sur j'éyais dans le bon dossier)

Et enfin j'ai testé en faisant pppoe-start, et ça ne s'est aps connecté  :Sad: 

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?

----------

## razer

Plusieurs choses :

1. je trouve bizarre le "dhcpc" sans tes paramètres de config   :Question: 

2. As tu pensé à mettre ton user sous la forme USER@neuf.fr ?

3. Tu as l'option debug d'activé, sert toi en ! Regarde ce que contient /var/log/ppp.log, /var/log/daemon...

----------

## geekounet

 *The BasheR wrote:*   

> Et enfin j'ai testé en faisant pppoe-start, et ça ne s'est aps connecté 

 

C'est plutôt /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start qu'il faut lancer.

----------

## The BasheR

Alors pour répondre à tes questions razer:

1- La prochaine fois je le retirerai pour voir.

2- Oui c'ets bon

3- Je n'ai pas de fichiers ppp.log ni deamon  :Sad: 

Sinon j'ai essayé en faisant /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

Et là au début ça va mais on me dit ensuite:

"Fatal error: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/modules.dep

kernel does not support PPPoE"

Donc est-ce que vous savez ce que je pourrais faire pour qu'il le support et continue la connexion, ou bien pour contourner le problème?

Merci d'avance

----------

## razer

Sauf ma gouverne, il y a 2 manière d'obtenir du ppp over ethernet (pppoe) sous linux :

1. utiliser un programme dédié en user-space

2. utiliser un module du kernel ayant cette fonctionnalité

Le programme que tu as utilise vraisemblablement la second manière, et il semblerait que le support pppoe te ton kernel n'est pas activé, ou tout du moins ton programme ne trouve pas le module adéquat.

Maintenant voila ce que tu vas faire :

Vérifier en effet que ce module n'est pas présent dans ton kernel (la commande liste les modules de ton kernel qui font référence à "ppp"):

```
modprobe -l |grep ppp
```

Si cette commande te renvoie un truc du genre : pppoe.ko, tu exécutes :

```
modprobe pppoe
```

Dans le cas inverse, le plus simple sera je pense d'utiliser un programme en user-space, du genre net-dialup/rp-pppoe que je te conseillais lors de ma première réponse. Sa config suivra sa doc et les détails que je t'avais fourni...

Enfin courage, tu vas bien finir par y arriver  :Smile: 

----------

## The BasheR

Alors j'ai fait la commande que tu m'as donnée et j'ai le même message: could not load/lib/modules/.....

En effet j'ai regardé et dans le dossier /lib/ je n'ai même pas le dossier modules   :Shocked: 

Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait, mais est-ce qu'il existerait un moyen de l'avoir comme il faut (sans forcément tout réinstaller si possible) ?

Sinon j'ai remis le cdlive pour me connecter et télécharger net-dialup/rp-pppoe, mais rp-pppoe n'est pas une commande, alors je ne vois pas ce que je dois faire avec  :Sad: 

----------

## razer

 *The BasheR wrote:*   

> Alors j'ai fait la commande que tu m'as donnée et j'ai le même message: could not load/lib/modules/.....
> 
> En effet j'ai regardé et dans le dossier /lib/ je n'ai même pas le dossier modules  
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait, mais est-ce qu'il existerait un moyen de l'avoir comme il faut (sans forcément tout réinstaller si possible) ?
> ...

 

Bon, ben va pas plus loin,  tu seras toujours ennuyé qque soit ce que tu souhaites faire, car ton kernel est mal installé...

tu vas aller dans le rèp ou se situe les sources de ton kernel, puis essayer d'installer les différents modules. d'après tes précédents post cela sera :

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

make modules_install

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

En espérant qu'il n'y a pas eu de clean dans ce répertoire...

Si ces commandes s'effectuent sans erreurs, tu n'as plus qu'à redémarrer, dans le cas inverse çà sera plus compliqué : il va falloir te refarcir la compil du kernel...

----------

## The BasheR

Voilà je viens de faire ça et on dirait que j'avance  :Smile: 

Maintenant le message se limite à:

"Module PPPoE not found"

Donc maintenant que dois-je installer pour avoir ce module? Serait-ce rp_pppoe par exemple? (comme dis ci dessus?)

----------

## razer

 *The BasheR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc maintenant que dois-je installer pour avoir ce module? Serait-ce rp_pppoe par exemple? (comme dis ci dessus?)

 

Ce n'est pas exactement çà, tu n'as pas dû bien suivre, relis mes précédents messages :

 *Quote:*   

> Sauf ma gouverne, il y a 2 manière d'obtenir du ppp over ethernet (pppoe) sous linux :
> 
> 1. utiliser un programme dédié en user-space
> 
> 2. utiliser un module du kernel ayant cette fonctionnalité 

 

rp-pppoe n'a normalement pas besoin de support spécifique du noyau, mis à part du simple ppp. D'ailleurs, à ce propos, tu devrais vérifier que tu as bien paramétré çà aussi lors de ta config noyau :

```
dmesg |grep ppp

modprobe |grep ppp
```

Si chacune des commandes ne donnent aucune sortie, tu risques fort d'être embêté aussi avec rp-pppoe

Dans ce cas, une reconfig/recompil de ton noyau s'impose en y prêtant plus d'attention :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configurer_et_compiler_le_noyau

----------

## The BasheR

Alors j'ai fait tout ça, et maintenant c'est autre chose, quand je fais: /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start ça se bloque sur: 

"Running pppd: "

Alors qu'et-ce qu'il faurait que je fasse pour que ça continue?

PS => dans le fichier net j'ai retiré le dhcpc (que tu trouvais bizarre car quand je le mets c'ets encore un autre probleme comme quoi le dossier pour dhcpc n'existe pas ^^ )

Merci d'avance

à et au fait même maintenant les commande que tu me mets juste au dessus ne renvoient rien  :Sad:  pourtant j'ai bien mis dans la config que je voulais ppp

----------

## razer

Alors, dans l'ordre :

1. Je ne sais pas si tu utilises toujours le même package pour ta connexion, ou si c'est rp-pppoe.

2. Il faut que tu trouves dans /var/log l'endroit ou ta connexion loggue les éventuelles erreurs. Le problème est que çà dépend quel programme de log tu utilises. Fouille dans ce rép si tu trouves un debug, ppp.log, un everything/current si c'est metalog. Sans log on peut pas faire grand chose car on ne sait pas la source du problème

3. Si tu as installé correctement tes modules un 

```
modprobe -l |grep ppp
```

DOIT sortir qqchose, si tu as compilé ce truc sous forme de module

Sinon, va dans ton répertoire de sources du kernel (/usr/src/linux-...), et donne la sortie de :

```
grep PPP .config
```

On y verra plus clair à ce niveau

/EDIT : au fait déjà est ce que ta carte réseau fonctionne correctement ???

fais dans l'ordre :

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up

ping -c 1 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## The BasheR

1- Je crois que c'ets le même package, car en tout cas je n'utilise pas rp-pppoe.

2- Pour les logs il n'y a rien, mais je crois que c'ets normal puisque je n'ai aps d'erreur, c'est juste que quand je veux me connecter ça reste indéfiniment sur: 'Running pppd" et je suis obligé de faire control+C pour arrêter ça. (donc en fait il n'y a pas d'erreur, c'ets un blockage).

3- modprobe -l |grep ppp ne renvoit toujours rien, mais quand je vais dans le dossier usr/src/linux-..... et que je fais grep PPP .config on me dit:

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y
```

Enfin quand je fais:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up

ping -c 1 192.168.1.1
```

J'ai:

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.024 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.024/0.024/0.024/0.000 ms
```

----------

## razer

Si tu as gardé l'option "debug" dans ton fichier de conf, çà doit bien logger qqpart puisque c'est l'intérêt de la chose...

Pour le reste tout semble bon, c'est pour çà que je te gave avec les logs : sans impossible de savoir ou se situe ton problème...

Essaye avec rp-pppoe, dans le doute...

----------

## The BasheR

Au niveau d'un log je ne trouve toujours pas de fichier pour la connexion, cependant dans le fichier messages dans /var/log me donne à un certain endrois:

```
Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: local  IP address 10.64.64.64

Jun 10 18:36:54 tux pppd[4449]: remote IP address 10.112.112.112

Jun 10 18:36:57 tux pppd[4449]: Terminating on signal 2

Jun 10 18:36:57 tux pppd[4449]: Exit.

Jun 10 18:36:57 tux rc-scripts: ERROR:  net.ppp0 caught an interrupt
```

J'avais fait un Control+C pour terminer l'action car ça restait sur "Running pppd"

Sinon je vais essayer avec rp-pppoe.

Mais aussi j'ai le debug dans le fichier net, par contre je ne l'ai aps dans le fichier pppoe.conf:

```
# grep -v "#" pppoe.conf

ETH='eth0'

USER='USER@neuf.fr'

DEMAND=no

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

USEPEERDNS=no

DNS1=212.30.96.108

DNS2=213.203.124.146

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=30

CONNECT_POLL=2

ACNAME=

SERVICENAME=

PING="."

CF_BASE=`basename $CONFIG`

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-pppoe.pid"

SYNCHRONOUS=no

CLAMPMSS=1412

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

FIREWALL=NONE

LINUX_PLUGIN=

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

PPPD_EXTRA=""
```

Mais je ne sais pas si ce fichier influe en quelque chose sur la connexion.

Aussi quand je fais ifconfig on me met que lo, en général.

Voici aussi mon fichier net:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0='eth0'

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='USER@neuf.fr'

password_ppp0='PASSWD'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach" "debug" "noauth" "defaultroute" "usepeerdns"

   "demand" "lock" "modem crtscts" )

phone_number_ppp0=( "TEL" )

chat_ppp0=( 'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   'OK' 'AT'

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' '' )
```

Bon je vais essayer avec rp-pppoe et je vous dis quoi.

EDIT

Bien alors j'ai du nouveau, je n'ai pas essayé avec rp-pppoe (je ne me rappelais plus la commande et rp-pppoe comme commande ne fait rien), mais j'ai essayé de trifouiller un peu le fichier net, et en fait quand j'enlève le "noauth" dans pppd_ppp0 et que je mets "auth" à la place, eh bien j'ai un message d'erreur, qui dit que pppd ne peux pas trouver le mot de passe car il ne l'a pas, mais ils ne me disent pas dans quel fichier doit être ce mot de passe  :Sad: 

Est-ce que vous en auriez une petite idée? Car dans le fichier pap-secrets et chap-secrets j'ai ce qu'il faut, donc on dirait qu'il ne va pas chercher dedans.

----------

## razer

J'avoue que je colle, comme toi...

T'as essayé un simple pppoe-setup ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#ppp

----------

## The BasheR

Alors pour le pppoe-setup c'est ce que je fais pour le cd live, mais sur gentoo ça ne marchait pas, cependant j'ai changé quelques trucs depuis alors je vais réessayer.

----------

## The BasheR

J'ai une bonne nouvelle: ca fonctionne maintenant  :Smile:  je ne sais pas a quoi c'est du mais ca marche  :Smile: 

Cependant maintenant comment est-ce que je peux mettre la connexion avec pppoe-start comme connexion a lancer au demarrage?

----------

## jaypeche

Un simple 

```
rc-update add net.ppp0 default
```

 devrait suffir je crois !

----------

## razer

 *The BasheR wrote:*   

> J'ai une bonne nouvelle: ca fonctionne maintenant  je ne sais pas a quoi c'est du mais ca marche 
> 
> 

 

Aleluia  :Smile: 

J'ai bien fait de bruler un cierge en pensant à toi  :Wink: 

Un petit "résolu" dans le sujet maintenant STP

----------

## The BasheR

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> Un simple 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add net.ppp0 default
> ```
> ...

 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, faire ça mettra net.ppp0 par défaut, mais ce fichier se réfère au fichier /etc/conf.d/net non? Et dans ce fichier la connexion est celle qui bug  :Sad: 

Donc en fait avant de marquer en résolu, j'aimerais juste savoir comment je peux mettre pppoe-start en défaut? (donc quelles modifs je dois faire sur mon fichier net pour que ça soit la connexion pppoe-start qui se lance? )

----------

## razer

Méthode pas très propre mais fonctionnelle : tu as un service nommé "local" qui te permet de démarrer/arrêter les programmes de ton choix lors du boot/halt. 

Cela se configure à partir des fichiers "/etc/conf.d/local.s(tart)(top)", qui devront respectivement contenir les commandes pppoe-start/stop.

Vérifie ensuite que ce service est bien configuré dans ton init

```
rc-update add local default
```

----------

## The BasheR

Merci, maintenant tout fonctionne comme il faut, encore merci de ton aide, ce fut long mais j'y suis arrive grace a toi (et aux autres bien sur, mais c'est quand meme toi qui m'a le plus aide  :Smile:  )Last edited by The BasheR on Fri Jun 15, 2007 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razer

Résolu dans le titre maintenant  :Wink: 

----------

